# Sapphire buffalo law journal install to current day (6 months)



## Thelandscapingbaker (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi All,
This is my Sapphire buffalo lawn, from prep, install and 1 week ago. We have two dogs (Kelpie X Lab) that play pretty rough and it seems to hold up quite well (there are a few small yellow patches)
I have been using seasol for buffalo lawns (bi-monthly) and Scott's buffalo slow-release lawn fertilizer every three months.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice lawn! Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbup:


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice lawn,

I was using scotts fertliser and was not 100% sold and then tried munns. 
I had better results with Munns. But i have been using Amgrow Shirleys no 17 with no problem.
Going to try Hortico Organic Lawn fertiliser as an Aussie Milorganite Substitute.

Amgrow promotes Lawnporn products.

When do you plan to apply the last fertiliser application before winter?

http://www.amgrow.com.au/product/shirleys-no-17-lawn-food/
https://www.bunnings.com.au/amgrow-20kg-shirleys-no17-lawn-food_p3010369
https://www.bunnings.com.au/hortico-15kg-organic-lawn-fertiliser_p2961100


----------



## Thelandscapingbaker (Mar 28, 2019)

Ware said:


> Nice lawn! Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbup:


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Thelandscapingbaker (Mar 28, 2019)

Buffalolawny said:


> Nice lawn,
> 
> I was using scotts fertliser and was not 100% sold and then tried munns.
> I had better results with Munns. But i have been using Amgrow Shirleys no 17 with no problem.
> ...


Hi mate,
Thanks, the Scotts seems to work well, applied the last fertiliser before winter last Friday then hosed in with a special mix from Jerry Barker, I didn't add the epson salts to the fertiliser but did the rest (cloudy ammonia)which really made the lawn pop. ( not sure if the fertliser or the special mix haha)

Will be fertilising again in June

I am using seasol Buffalo lawns every second month, and every other month using regular seasol with seasol powerfeed using the recommended dosage

One of my neighbors had a bad experience with Muns seeds, so kinda turned off them.....Lawnporn products are great but seem to be a full-time job maintaining, as well as really expensive following the program, the same Neighbour has just laid some prestige buffalo and will follow the lawn porn program, will be interesting to see how it goes!

How often are you applying the No.17?

Is the Hortico a slow release? Always thought that slow release was better as it has less chance of burning the grass and last longer?





https://www.bunnings.com.au/scotts-lawn-builder-8kg-buffalo-fertiliser_p2962046
https://www.bunnings.com.au/hortex-450ml-fertiliser-and-insecticide-sprayer_p3368178
https://www.bunnings.com.au/seasol-2-4l-seaweed-health-tonic-concentrate_p2962112
https://www.bunnings.com.au/powerfeed-1-2l-concentrate-fertiliser_p2962109
https://www.bunnings.com.au/seasol-2l-buffalo-lawn-fertiliser-twin-pack_p0029268


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Agree.

Id like to see how the Prestige Buffalo progresses. As well as photos of yours. Of course.

No 17 i put down once a month.

Hortico says its timed release. So ill be sending Hortico an email to clarify "timed".

Just using products on my lawn this year to prepare for the reno next spring. Then going all out with the aerate, sand, soil


----------



## Thelandscapingbaker (Mar 28, 2019)

Sounds good, 
Will keep you updated!

Have you got photos of your lawn? Would love to see it.

Be interesting to see what Hortico say.

The 17 might be a good replacement for Seasol... will definitely look into that


----------

